# Iphone Apps



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a 4s iphone and recently when I try to download a new app
it says waiting and doesn't finish downloading.
Any suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

My iPod Touch has been plagued with that for months. I just have to tried again later and sometimes do several restarts (don't know if that actually helps). It's always been ultimately successful, save one app that I had to delete. I didn't use that app anymore, so not much loss.

I've often wondered if my particular problem was due to being stuck at IOS 6.1.6 (it's a 4th gen iPod Touch).

Good luck.


Mike


----------



## Kezarkid (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I ended up going to the local Apple store. It was pretty simple to fix. Tech 
told me to turn off iphone and then turn it back on. Once I did that the apps started
to appear.


----------

